
Show HN: CubeChat – Party in 3D - napdivad
https://cubechat.io/
======
napdivad
After months of development, CubeChat is now available for public sign-up!

CubeChat is a web app for partying in 3D You are a cube with webcam video, and
you can jump around and talk with other cubes like at an in-person party!
Audio is spatial and drops off with distance.

Hopefully CubeChat can help add more fun to work and social life, especially
with people being remote these days!

~~~
ThePhysicist
I like it, really neat idea!

